# Holiday Weekend Who Is Going



## jfish21

So who is braving the holiday camping madness?
We normaly dont but this we got in the tough CG. Ludington state park.








booked 6 mos. ago. 100% full.

Jerry


----------



## tdvffjohn

I almost never camp on a holiday weekend. It is rarely relaxing or quiet. But thats me


----------



## kywoman

But of course we are going camping over Memorial Day.
We are headed to Hueston Wood in Oxford Ohio. I think they still have some openings, anyone interested???


----------



## gregjoyal

We'll be gone for the canadian long weekend in about 2 hours... I can't wait even though I've got a list a mile long of things to do this weekend - they are all TT related!!

Greg


----------



## Scrib

1,232 miles roundtrip - heading up to Corvallis, OR.


----------



## HootBob

Yes we are going camping on this Mem. Day
We are going to Twin Grove
And the kids are each taking a friend along this time 6 kids in the TT








But hey we're camping








And port4 will also be there

Don


----------



## outtatown

We're going to our seasonal site...we go almost every weekend anyway, but at least now, we can put the boat in the water!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm with John. We always avoid traveling on the holiday weekends.
Too many crazies out there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21

Doug just needed to add another post


----------



## camping479

We're going to some campground in PA, I just drive









Mike


----------



## campmg

I have to get out on the holiday weekends. Yes the roads are crowded but what else are you going to do? I can't sit around in 100+ degree weather by the pool every weekend.


----------



## Moosegut

We are. We were able to book the best site at Roger's Rock on Lake George nine months ago. Right on the lake, boat mooring right out in front of the site. I'm planning on taking a half day Friday to get a jump on the traffic.


----------



## CamperAndy

I am taking the trailer on Wednesday to a first come first served USFS campground on the North Fork of the Coeur d'Alene River. The DW and kids follow Thursday night. Opening day for fishing is Friday.


----------



## Ahumadas

We are leaving for the Matanuska River Campground on Thursday night through Sunday. Then we will drive up to Willow On Monday afternoon and stay at the South Rolly Lake campground with some co-workers until Tuesday. Should be a good time


----------



## Camping Fan

Oh yeah, I'll be heading out this weekend.







The whole family will be going to a campground halfway between all our homes. It's a church affiliated campground we've gone to the last two years for Memorial Day. It will be full, but mostly with families looking for a nice weekend rather than yahoos looking for a 3 day party. That makes for a much more pleasant experience than we've had at some campgrounds on a holiday weekend. I took all day Friday off from work so I can head out in the morning and should miss most of the holiday traffic.


----------



## mswalt

Lucked out and got a site at Lake Brownwood State Park.

Three days by the lake.

Mark


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> We're going to some campground in PA, I just drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]112069[/snapback]​


Which one are you going to Gary??

Steve


----------



## huntr70

We are heading out early Friday to Pinch Pond, in Manheim , PA.

Never there before, but it looks nice, reasonably priced, and not too far away.

We'll see how it is.....

Steve


----------



## shake1969

Yep, we are. Mueller for 9 days. 1400+ miles R/T.

Maybe the high gas prices will keep the half-hearted off the road.


----------



## h2oman

Is this a trick question?


----------



## wolfwood

Yep - Wolfwood's hitting the road Sat. Heading to SouthArm CG on S.Richardson Lake in ME. Then leaving Puff there on Monday when we head to a fishing camp for 2 days of guided fly fishing on the Rapid River (touted as being the WORLD's best native brown trout & land locked salmon river) - KB's b'day present. Then back to Puff for 4 days, then over to VT for 3 days (& a wedding being held at the CG we'll be staying at). 8 days, 3 states, 2 CGs, 2 lakes, & ~800 miles. It's gonna be one long week before we get to go! Puff's 1st REAL trip!!!


----------



## mjatalley

We are headed to Baileys Point campground on Barren River Lake in Kentucky. We have the same site booked for Memorial and Labor day weekends. We have been there the last two labor days - but will be our first memorial day there.

It's great to be able to stay 3 nights instead of our usual 2.

Hope everyone has a Great Memorial Weekend - Camping or not.


----------



## johnp

We will be heading to NH seeing as Wolfwood won't be there







just kidding. Leaving Thurs. to avoid the madness.

John


----------



## z-family




----------



## pjb2cool

We are heading out early Friday to High Falls State Park(Ga). I am not so nervous about going on Friday-it's the coming home on Monday-with all the other crazies. At least I will be well rested from a great camping weekend- NOT frantically trying to get AWAY from a family reunion(or in-laws)!!!







Have a great weekend to all y'all no matter what you're doin'


----------



## nonny

We have the MI Rally in Manistee at Orchard Beach State Park. We'll miss you, Rob, but let us know how that campground is. My second husband's family live on Long Lake near Hale so Alpena's a good camping location. Have fun everyone! action


----------



## Moosegut

h2oman said:


> Is this a trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112099[/snapback]​


----------



## camping479

huntr70 said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to some campground in PA, I just drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]112069[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you going to Gary??
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]112096[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's the Allentown KOA

Gary AKA Mike


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to some campground in PA, I just drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]112069[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you going to Gary??
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]112096[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the Allentown KOA
> 
> Gary AKA Mike
> [snapback]112140[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry about that Mike!!!!

For some reason I had Fire44 in my head on that post!!!

HAve fun!! Watch the road on the way in....if someone is coming out, one has to make way for the other.

Steve


----------



## Reverie

We are headed to Lake Lanier. We like to camp at the Lockheed-Martin Employees Recreation Area, which is called Longhollow.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Going to VA Beach to attend concerts and ride bikes on the boardwalk. It will be crazy buzy, but that what holidays are all about! Can't wait to feel the sun on my face. We are leaving Thurs to avoid the rush. Considering coming back Tues for the same reason.


----------



## shaela21

It is the Victoria Day weekend up here, and we are T-2 hours from heading out for the weekend. There are clouds in the sky, but it is still all good.


----------



## And4togo

Heading out to Paso Robles, Ca. Freinds have 20 arces and around 40 people give or take afew show up to for Wine tasting, the 2 shooting ranges or just show up to relax. Everyone have a good one.

Rob


----------



## Lady Di

We decided to makd aBIG camping trip in our backyard. DD has something at the church on Friday night, and DH has some things he wants to do. We may scope out some of the closer ones for weekends when he has to work.


----------



## 3LEES

We are heading out on Thursday morning. Final destination is Watertown, Ct. We will be stopping at a campground in Emporia VA for Thursday night and will make it to Watertown on Friday.

In CT we are camping at the best campground in Watertown.....my SIL's parking lot. Wonderful people, and we will save a little by doing this. Looks like we will spend close to $800 in fuel costs so any savings will help.

We are staying there for 5 days and then will make our way back home. We plan on staying at a campground in SC for a couple of days so we can have little mini vacation within our vacation.

We are getting the camper ready today and tomorrow. The plan is to be hooked up and ready to roll Wed. evening after work.

Can't wait until Wed.!

Dan


----------



## z-family




----------



## Remove_B4_Flight

Must work...need GAS money!


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> We will be heading to NH seeing as Wolfwood won't be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding. Leaving Thurs. to avoid the madness.
> 
> John
> [snapback]112107[/snapback]​


----------



## our2girls

Jellystone Park in Holly, MI. It's not one of my favorites.. but it's for the girls!!

Close to home, so the DW can travel to work, only place available that is "kid friendly" at the last minute!!

I'll watch the 500 in the Outback!!

Mike


----------



## gone campin

Leaving Thursday after work. Going to Outdoor World's Circle M CG in Lancater, PA. Can't wait.

Everyone be carefull and have a safe, healhy and happy weekend.

Linda 
action


----------



## mrw3gr

Maiden voyage to The Winery, Charleston Peak RV resort in Pahrump, NV

(hope it doesn't turn out to be the WHINEry)


----------



## kmcfetters

YEp-going to a private campground that holds about 20 TT---shouldn't be too crowded


----------



## SharonAG

We are staying home!! Don't really want to, but we have tons of stuff to do with the yard and the camper. Hope everyone has fun and be safe too!!!

Sharon


----------



## MGWorley

Going for 5 days to Kaweah Park Resort which is situated 3 miles east of Lake Kaweah and nestled in the foothills of the Sequoia Mountains. Located at the junction of the Kaweah, North Fork and South Fork Rivers. Seven miles from the entrance to Sequoia National Park.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150

we are leaving friday morning for casini ranch on the russian river, duncan mills ca. this is our home away from home on the holiday weekends.

darrel


----------



## Kenstand

We will be out with the crowd. Yeah, it will be hectic and crowded but that is okay. Lots of kids, bikes, fishin' poles, frisbees and fun.

We will be camping in western Ohio where we could use a bit more sunshine and warmer temps for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're out of here Friday for a great dry camping experience at Wickiup Reservoir.


----------



## willie226

action I wlill be heading out Friday about mid afternoon this coming holiday weekend. going about an hour away from home and camping with my wifes parents they have a class A
For all of you going camp this weekend have a safe trip.
Happy Camping!!!!!!









Willie


----------



## wingnut

We'll be doing some dry camping about 30 minutes away on lake front property. Can't beat the price and location-just spending time with friends while swimming and fishing at thier farm.


----------



## djd1023

We'll be camping this weekend at Hinsadle CG in Hinsdale NH


----------



## nynethead

Were heading out friday at midday to jonestown PA. 10 minutes from Hershey park. I figured the kids could hit the park on Saturday and we could relax on Sunday and monday head back late in the day.


----------



## Grunt0311

Will be leaving Friday at midday for Manistee for the MI Spring Ralley! Can't wait! Have safe travel everyone, and take your time on the road action


----------



## lilunsure

We are heading out. It will be our maiden voyage in the Outback. We are staying local at Cherry Hill only about 15 minutes from home, as DD has a belt test on Saturday.


----------



## biga

We would love to be going somewhere, but too much going on. A wedding Saturday, Decoration at the church where my grandfather is buried and I have to play with my band on Sunday, and I am cutting hay on Monday, so no camping.

If the cutting goes quickly, I should be able to work on the 20" LCD in the 'Roo.


----------



## Humpty

our2girls said:


> I'll watch the 500 in the Outback!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]112207[/snapback]​


Mike,

It's the 600, not the 500









We are going to the beach. Camp Hatteras sunny

Humpty


----------



## tdvffjohn

Indy is 500......


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We're heading to the MI rally too! We were just at Ludington State Park in the Pines loop this past weekend. It was beautiful! Everyone drive safely and have a great time!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

sunny We are headed for Manistee and the MI Spring Rally. Looks like fine weather ahead!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

shake1969 said:


> Yep, we are. Mueller for 9 days.
> [snapback]112098[/snapback]​


Us, too...Mueller State Park in Divide, CO. We'll be in the legendary site 123. I'll look for OK license plates with an Outback.

Randy


----------



## luv2camp

We're heading to Lake Glory at Knoebel's Memorial Day weekend. Knock on wood - it looks like it MIGHT not rain all weekend long - like EVERY other Memorial Day weekend for the last 4-5 years! Can't wait. Hubby has been working WAY too much lately and the kids are starting to forget who he is!


----------



## McBeth

Were heading out Friday morning for Tawas State Park with five or six other families from our Church.

Looking forward to testing out the new TV. I installed the brake controller and adjusted the hitch setup on Satrurday. We should be already to go. The weather is supposed to be warm and sunny.

Hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend.

Keith


----------



## Grunt0311

WMIOUTBACK said:


> sunny We are headed for Manistee and the MI Spring Rally. Looks like fine weather ahead!
> [snapback]112624[/snapback]​


 We will see you there action ! I hope I dont curse us, and knock on work, but it is supposed to be absolutely beautiful this weekend







! Bring the sunscreen, and the hopps&barley sodas to stay hydrated


----------



## Humpty

tdvffjohn said:


> Indy is 500......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112599[/snapback]​


Nope - Indy is 400..... In August


----------



## Devildog

We are only going about an hour away to Lake Hartwell State Park at the SC/Georgia line...

I do dread the maniacs on the road as I am towing this short distance from home on a busy weekend, I keep noticing more and more these cars do not respect the fact you are towing a TT that does not easily stop!


----------



## prevish gang

Humpty said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indy is 500......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112599[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - Indy is 400..... In August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112652[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Love the way you think Humpty. Wish I was going to be at the 600. Went for my honeymoon and 1st 4 anniversaries. This year we will be watching Direct TV from our Outback in VA Beach. Enjoy! Go #8!!!!!!!!!!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Might have been easier to ask who's NOT going camping this weekend...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

CamperAndy said:


> I am taking the trailer on Wednesday to a first come first served USFS campground on the North Fork of the Coeur d'Alene River. The DW and kids follow Thursday night. Opening day for fishing is Friday.
> [snapback]112085[/snapback]​


 Have a great time Andy and Louise! take some pics, would love to see the area, Rick and I will be scoping for places to go in the future! Make a smores or drink a beer for me (ps) don't stop for icecream.


----------



## SurferZ

Recently back from Costa Rica.
We'll be at the Rincon this weekend - everybody have a good time!

Z


----------



## Lady Di

Indy is 500 on Memorial day weekend. Brickyard may be 400 but that is later.


----------



## outdorsz

You bet...we're heading out tomorrow for 5 days at Pfeiffer Big Sur State Park in Northern California. You can't beat the awesome weather and the beautiful California coastline!


----------



## toddot

Heading to Hermitage State Park at Pomme de Terre Lake in MO. First time out since deer season last November. Trading the Gortex for life jackets and skis. Everyone be careful if you are on the water.


----------



## imabeachbum

Sweet, sounds like a lot of people have great plans for the weekend. Unfortunately, I have to work, my days off for the summer are Tuesday and Wednesday







Happy Camping to all, and most importantly everyone have a SAFE weekend and remember to keep the shiny side UP action


----------



## Mgonzo2u

We're off to Thousand Trails Idyllwild (mountain camping 7,000+ feet above Palm Springs, CA) starting Thursday night, 5/26 through Monday, 5/29.

We're bringing our 21 y.o. niece who wants to get away from college for a few days and are expecting two other couples to drive up and stay a night or two in tents.

Weather is lined up nicely at 70 degrees by day and 50 at night.

Happy (and safe) trails to everyone, and don't forget to remember those that need to be remembered on this holiday weekend.


----------



## 6-4-Campin

We're off Friday morning to Frontier Town in Ocean City Maryland for a 4 day weekend.

If any Outbackers will be in the neighborhood, we're in site O-5.

Everyone have a fun and safe weekend.

mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Had issues come up...now I'm not going. Guess it is going to be really slow on the forum this weekend....


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's OK Jim. We will be around also.
I'm sure between us, we can keep a conversation or two going!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WILKINS3

yep headed out late Friday night to Gulf Shores, Alabama sunny returning on Wednesday but taking a new approach to the beach this time. We have a spot rented for two months and plan on going down on the weekends. We will be leaving the TT for the duration pending Hurricanes. We'll see how it works out. Everybody be careful and watch the other guy. We don't know what they are thinking!


----------



## mswalt

> taking a new approach to the beach this time. We have a spot rented for two months and plan on going down on the weekends


Man, I wish I was that close to the beach and could do the same thing. Met a family at the RV Resort last year, did the same thing. He said it was great. Wife and kids stayed at the beach and he'd join them on weekends. Only about a 2 hours drive for him.

Mark


----------



## WILKINS3

mswalt said:


> taking a new approach to the beach this time. We have a spot rented for two months and plan on going down on the weekends
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I was that close to the beach and could do the same thing. Met a family at the RV Resort last year, did the same thing. He said it was great. Wife and kids stayed at the beach and he'd join them on weekends. Only about a 2 hours drive for him.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]114003[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It will be about about 3.5-4 hours on the return trips but it pretty much a straight run. So Friday's will be long but still, it's the beach right? Better than cutting grass.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looks like it will be a quiet weekend around the forum. I am sure a few us us (myself included) will do a little posting


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Looks like it will be a quiet weekend around the forum. I am sure a few us us (myself included) will do a little posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114008[/snapback]​


Ya think
















We will be in the Lake Wallenpaupack PA area at Ponderosa Pines CG .... YAY








My In-Laws have a house up there, & Sat is our 17th Wedding Anniversary. I can't think of a better way to celebrate my life with this beautiful man







then to go camping









Tami


----------



## kbrazielTx

I am camping with the Boy Scouts this weekend. Canoe Trip on the Brazos River. That will be 2 weeks in a row in a Tent. I will be ready for my Outback next weekend....

Have a great Weekend.....

KB


----------



## jfish21

Well it sound like the roads are going to be full of outbacks








11 hrs and counting kids are ready 5er is loaded.

Everbody have a fun and safe trip.

jerry


----------



## skiewiet

We are headed to Jellystone Park in Eureka, MO for a fun in the sun....the kids are ready to camp.


----------



## Devildog

Lake Hartwell State Park around lunch time on Friday! Everyone drive carefully and have a safe trip this weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I jealous....


----------



## BritGirl

We're heading out on our maiden voyage to Bend, OR

I just hope the rain lets up







....................I never lost Satellite Reception all winter with 140" of rain and I have tonight 4 times already







. We are having some torrential rain down here on the Oregon Coast tonight. So if anyone is heading this way, bring your BROLLY'S.

! Safe Camping Everyone !

Brit


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What is a "BROLLY"?


----------



## BritGirl

Sorry, it's a British term - It means umbrella.

Brit


----------



## HootBob

BritGirl said:


> Sorry, it's a British term - It means umbrella.
> 
> Brit
> [snapback]114331[/snapback]​


Have a good time
And look learn something new again
I'll have to remember the word









Don


----------



## Chacfamily

We are headed to Jellystone Park in Eureka, MO for a fun in the sun....the kids are ready to camp.

Skiewiet,

I had called there and couldn't get a site since we can only camp 2 nights(softball game tonight) and they have a 3 night rule on holiday weekends. We are going to Pin oak Creek Villa Ridge. It's not the best, but fun for the kids and we'll be camping! Had to stay close for nephew's graduation picnic at Fenton Park on Sunday.

Maybe we'll see you around!


----------



## happycamper

To all who are heading out today to enjoy the first "long weekend of summer" Enjoy and safe travels!!!! action

Don't forget to wave to your fellow Outbackers and have a few for those of us who will be staying home.

DD has a horse show tonight. The Outback has a date with five new tires tommorrow. No camping but maybe some modding


----------



## PDX_Doug

To everyone heading out to enjoy the holiday weekend:

*Have A Great Memorial Day...*
*Have Fun...*
*BE SAFE !!!*

(I want to see you ALL back here - safe and sound - Tuesday morning!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150

hi everyone action

we're outta here

*have a great holiday weekend*

darrel & katie


----------



## z-family




----------



## Lady Di

For all who are traveling this weekend,

May you have safe travels, and a Great weekend. However, lets not forget what the holiday is all about. We salute all you veterans and active armed forces. action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lady Di said:


> For all who are traveling this weekend,
> 
> May you have safe travels, and a Great weekend. However, lets not forget what the holiday is all about. We salute all you veterans and active armed forces. action
> 
> [snapback]114525[/snapback]​


Agreed!!


----------



## HootBob

At the Campground right now and there is so far 3 Outbacks here 2 members
And non-member that I am getting ready to talk to as soon as I leave the Camp Store and computer

Don


----------



## vern38

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lady Di said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all who are traveling this weekend,
> 
> May you have safe travels, and a Great weekend. However, lets not forget what the holiday is all about. We salute all you veterans and active armed forces. action
> 
> [snapback]114525[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114611[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

At a Texas Boomers Memorial Day Rally in San Antonio, Texas this weekend and we have several veterans in the group and we did just that. Madame Boomer (Sandy) lead the salute and had each service member stand up so we could thank them, see pic below, and like always we STUFFED ourselves shy . Also got to see a lot of old friends that we haven't seen for quite some time. Just kicking back...









Vern





































*Let me tell you about this one, it is the group mascot and has caused more pranks than you can imagine. Wake up one morning with 100+ of pink flamingos stuck in the ground in front of your RV, the look on that persons face is priceless...*


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern,

Sounds like a well deserved 'good time'! And a great way to remember the men and women that have served our country with such distinction.









But, a pink Pelican with lights? Or is that a Great Pink Heron? In any case, if I where a Pink Flamingo, I would be a little worried...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like you had a great time Vern









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

100+ of these bad boys in front of my Outback....Yikes!!!


----------

